# NAS Charlie Pier REPORT



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

I am absolutley amazed nobody has reported form this past weekend! So, I will report what I saw and I got one picture to post. Lots, and I do me lots, of good size spanish (25"+) were caught throughout the both days. Slot reds, bull reds, gag grouper, whiting, flounder and the occaisional trash fish. Most of the success came form cut mullet, menhaden and bull minows. The success rate with shrimp was actually kinda low with the exeption of the flounder. More folks came out on saturday but most of the catch was from sunday. the pic is a co-worker and if I can I'll get some pics from another and post them up. On behalf of the Navy Ball Commitee thanks for coming out everybody had a good time. If any body has some recommendations for food, snacks, or beverages we are open to suggestions. As soon as I have our next set of dates I'll post up.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Great report and catch!!


----------



## Mobdawg (Dec 11, 2011)

I was out there Sunday morning free floating live shrimp and had 8 nice Spanish in the cooler by the time colors was playing. It was a great morning and of course I saw some nice reds getting pulled in too. Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

My wife and I caught 7 decent sized trout on cut minnows on the bottom, and a 17" spanish on shrimp sunday evening. The people next to us were ripping spanish out of the water left and right with shrimp.


----------



## Blue Waters (Feb 19, 2010)

*Good Day*

My wife and I were also there from 1500 tell they kicked us out at 1900. I only caught two spanish on gotcha lure, man next to us close to the coast guard boat was catching white trout on every cast. He must of filled the cooler up he was bringing in so much. We finally got some cut bait and started catching white trout also. They just did not want to bit the Gulp shrimp I had ------- picky.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Here is another pic. The same group that caught the bull red in the earlier post said they were catching sharks and have pictures so if I get those I'll post them up as well. I have heard rumors they will be open next weekend, when I get word I'll post up.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

One of the groupers.


----------



## mxracer19 (Apr 29, 2012)

How do they pass word that they'll open up the pier? I'd love to get in on this


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Keep an eye out here, anytime I get word that it'll be open I always post it in reports since its more popular than the Q&A. If you're military here on NASP the word is typically passed through e-mail.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

good job men!


----------



## mxracer19 (Apr 29, 2012)

Im stationed at naswf, but Ill keep an eye out on here. I wonder how I would gt onto that email list...


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

Looks like a good time. I'm at Eglin and would like to fish out there next time they open it up. Do you have to have your own license?


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

yes, you have to have your own license. FWC can inspect any time they wish


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

...and has happened before. Fisherman goes fishing next to the coast guard station and catches a bull red and deposits said fish into the cooler. Out of the wood work the FWC swoops down and bam $500 dollar fine. Said fisherman moves over to the Charlie pier hooks another bull red, deposits said fish into the cooler. FWC followed him, issues another ticket worth $500 and confiscates all gear. I guess they figured he was a habitual offender. This is a second hand story but it came from a reputable source.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Lic is free, you just have to go get it!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

cant wait to come back


----------

